# friends



## stephscarlett (Sep 2, 2015)

I just, ARGH - sometimes I really dislike some people I work with. We work at a junior high, for pete's sake. and some are cliquey. The worst is the school counselor, who counsels girls on bullying.
I'll never understand it. It didn't used to be like this until a couple new gals were hired. 
And facebook makes it worse. It's like a freaking competition. 
I lost my best friend when she found out I was an OW. She doesnt' even know I'm a BS now as well. I'm proud of how hubby and I have fought for our marriage and she has no idea. My other friends who rallied beside me, so I guess you find out who your real friends are. She never told me why - but I think she couldn't handle the drama or was a BS herself and couldn't handle being friends with a WW, thats what my other friends theorize. 
some days I just want to run away.


----------



## stephscarlett (Sep 2, 2015)

Sorry everyone. I just realized that sounded pretty whiney


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Sorry . It can be difficult to make friends as an adult. I will never, ever understand the "middle school" mentality, though. I see friends of mine complaining about this on FB and I'm like, "what???" I guess I'm lucky I just have mature friends. ???


----------



## Nanners (Jan 10, 2016)

I find the best friend situation interesting. Did she just completely stop talking to you so you never got the story from her on why she became distant? My bestie was a WW and it hasn't affected our relationship at all. She's flawed but I love her just the same. 

As far as the work thing goes... I've found that a lot of workplaces can be like that. Makes for a rough workday.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Ugh...the worst place is the school, outside the classroom at pick up time. The mums are so cliquey and *****y. In the end I did kiss and drop in the morning and sat in the car in the afternoon, lol. Couldn't stand it. If I wanted to be around a bunch of b!tchy women I'd go back to high school!

Soooo glad SD is home schooled now!


----------



## stephscarlett (Sep 2, 2015)

I actually work, as a teacher, at a junior high
I never heard why I was "dumped" as a friend.,,,


----------



## citygirl4344 (Mar 4, 2016)

frusdil said:


> Ugh...the worst place is the school, outside the classroom at pick up time. The mums are so cliquey and *****y. In the end I did kiss and drop in the morning and sat in the car in the afternoon, lol.



Lol this is so true.
I normally am working at pick up time from school so am not there much. But the other day I had the day off and went to pick him up at school. I got there and felt like a criminal for picking up my own kid. They were all grouped off and staring like how dare I intrude. God.
I so have no time for that lol.


Sent from my iPhone


----------

